# lexapro



## asian_girl (Aug 22, 2003)

hi there. ive been taking lexapro for about 4 months...so far, i havent seen any changes. are any of you taking lexapro? have you seen anything different in your behavior or health? please let me know. thanks


----------



## 16859 (Jun 11, 2006)

i just now started it also and hope it works for me. i also take Librax which has helped the diarrea part. but i still have the social aniety


----------



## WebWiz (Jan 23, 2006)

Lexapro should help. It helped to many people. But you need additional things like hypnosis, sport, and proper diet. Plus get busy with work or hobies.


----------



## 14664 (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi,I have been taking Lexapro for just over 6 months . I originally started on a dose of 10mg daily and after about 4 months went up to 15mg daily. i was seeing some improvement, but was beginning to doubt whether it was having much effect at all. I then spoke to my doctor and he agreed that I should go up to the maximum recommended dose of 20mg daily. I have been taking this dose for the last 4 weeks and have improved significantly. I feel much happier, motivated and less anxious and paranoid. i have also started exercising a bit more which has helped also. I have taken other anti depressants such as Zoloft, but the Lexapro is working really well, and I really feel alot more positive about every aspect of my life. My advice is to be patient, really give it a good chance to work, and I'm sure you will feel alot better eventually. Hope this helps....


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2006)

Hi Newkid! Welcome..i've not seen you around before, so I guess you are very new.I also take Lexapro. I have fewer side effects (like a libido nose dive) than all the others I have tried. I have less IBS spasms, too.I am thinking about going up from 10 to 20 because I feel I'm still on the edge hanging over a cliff with the anxiety. My muscles will not relax enough. Jut the gut muscle. Have you noticed extra benefits since increasing?Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2006)

Huh..I just noticed I am a new member. I logged onto another computer...


----------



## patjack (May 23, 2000)

I have been on Lexapro for two weeks now. I am having sinus headaches and my eyes burn. Has anyone else experienced this?? I have read a lot of negative stuff on the internet about this drug and it upsets me! Do you think side effects will pass?? Thank You!


----------



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by asian_girl:are any of you taking lexapro? have you seen anything different in your behavior or health? please let me know. thanks


Took Lexapro 30mg/day for about 1.5 years. Couldn't honestly tell you it helped or hindered. Had the usual side-effects when starting and titrating off it - apart from that nothing much to report.


----------



## miranda (Apr 16, 2004)

I took lexapro for 3 months plus clonazepam. I had some nausea for the first week then the side effects were major sleepiness and no sexual function. Weaning off took a bit of time and I did it too fast and had dizziness, vertigo but i survived and got off the drug.while on it my depression and anxiety improved dramatically, and my gut returned to normal. i had never been depressed or anxious before in my life until i started getting repeated ibs-d flares. this drove my whole thinking and attitude down and made me very depressed and anxious. what came first? who knows...in my world replacing D symptoms with extreme sleepiness and no sexual function was not worth it, just substituting one bad thing for another. however with each new generation of SSRI's there are less and less side effects hoooray!miranda


----------



## 16859 (Jun 11, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by miranda:I took lexapro for 3 months plus clonazepam. I had some nausea for the first week then the side effects were major sleepiness and no sexual function. Weaning off took a bit of time and I did it too fast and had dizziness, vertigo but i survived and got off the drug.while on it my depression and anxiety improved dramatically, and my gut returned to normal. i had never been depressed or anxious before in my life until i started getting repeated ibs-d flares. this drove my whole thinking and attitude down and made me very depressed and anxious. what came first? who knows...in my world replacing D symptoms with extreme sleepiness and no sexual function was not worth it, just substituting one bad thing for another. however with each new generation of SSRI's there are less and less side effects hoooray!miranda


Hi miranda, I take lexapro 20mg per day along with Librax up to 4 times a day. It has worked for me. The librax alone slows down your digestive system to take out more water to cut down on isb-DWhich is what i had also. Hope this helps you.Librax made me a little sleepy at first but it was worth it. Good Luck to you,Steve


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

> quote:I took lexapro for 3 months plus clonazepam. I had some nausea for the first week then the side effects were major sleepiness and no sexual function. Weaning off took a bit of time and I did it too fast and had dizziness, vertigo but i survived and got off the drug.


Lexapro is supposed to have the fewest effects. Could it have been the clonazepam?


----------

